# Rash Under Armpit?



## Entities (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello everyone, two days ago I noticed by dog Otto kept licking his armpit. After I noticed him doing it a couple times I looked and there appears to be a rash maybe a bruise? It def doesnt seem to be getting worse. So far only thing I did was run to the pets store and buy an aloe vera oatmeal bath shampoo.

Doesnt look like Mites right? 

added a pic of rash plus one of him looking handsome.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

On the second picture it looks like the harness may be coming into contact with the armpit. My boy got rashes similar to this one from his old hunting vest. It turned out, it was not designed for the deep chested pointing dogs. Once I got him the ones that do not touch armpits, the issue was solved. As for the rush itself, I used coconut oil. I would try and change his harness to something that does not touch his armpits, to let the rash heel and see if this helps.


----------



## Entities (Jun 26, 2015)

Hmm good thing I added in that pic of him. I will stop using it and see if it clears up. I feel like the rash is a little to low to be caused from the harness. But hopefully thats all it is!


----------



## WyattBoy (Jan 14, 2016)

My Wyatt is 7 years old and has an on again/off again rash to his body, under arm pits, abdomen, paws, back. I have been told by Vet Dermatologist's that some breeds are prone to allergies (like Vizslas). I have had little success with any one product, but have been able to control some of the flare ups with spray Hydrocortisone (vet prescribed), bathing with a Chlorhexadine based shampoo, and sometimes Benadryl, Zrytec, steroids and antibiotics. I hope you can use some of these remedies and have some luck with it. PS: The harness is probably not the cause but certainly can cause chaffing.


----------



## KOP264 (Jul 17, 2016)

We have an 11 month old and twice this summer I had to take him to the vet for rash/hives. Some of it looked similar to when I get poison ivy, bumps that ooze some clear/yellowish liquid. Both times she prescribed prednisone and it helped, but that also suppresses their immune system. She thought it could be oak mites but said if it continued past first frost we may have to consult with a dermatologist.

Fast forward to this week. I just got him back from a month at the trainer, where they switched him to a grain-free diet and his skin is all cleared up and looks great! They said they used to have a short hair with the same problem and have since switched all their dogs to grain-free.

Could be worth a try if it turns out to not be the harness causing it.


----------

